
Introducing code search in Sourcegraph - joeyespo
https://text.sourcegraph.com/introducing-code-search-in-sourcegraph-5944a3b75df7
======
sqs
Sourcegraph CEO here. We are excited to ship this. Happy to answer any
questions folks have.

